# Minimum Work Experience for Victoria Nomination



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Under Eligibility Criteria for Victorian State Nomination, for Developer Programmer, the Requirements are as below:

IELTS - 7.0 in each band
Minimum Work Experience - Three years

Is the minimum experience 3 years in total or is it calculated from Skilled Requirement Met date on the ACS letter.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

yes for Victoria 3 years is the minimum requirement and it should be after the skilled met date. Hope this helps.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

What about for NSW is there any minimum work experience requirement?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

I think for NSW its 1 year of exp, but i am not sure you can still ask the experts.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Ajay,


Thanks for your quick reply. 

I find this criteria ridiculous. Why would someone apply for state nomination if they have a band 7 in IELTS and 3 years after the skill met date. The guy would have 15 points already and would not fall short of points (assuming that he has 30 and 15 for his age and education respectively) and can directly apply for 189 

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes for Victoria 3 years is the minimum requirement and it should be after the skilled met date. Hope this helps.



Hi Ajay,

I appreciate you reaching out to help with queries raised but please validate them before you post something. I wrote to the Victoria Assessment Team and got the below reply. They do consider the overall experience.


_Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government nomination process is in no way connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 
Applicants must provide a detailed CV which includes the relevant information about work experience and checks may be undertaken where necessary. Our office considers overall experience. 

All applicants must meet the work experience requirements for your occupation. Check the State Nomination Occupation List for these requirements. 

Work experience gained during an apprenticeship is not counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Only paid work experience gained post-qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume. 

Work experience may be 20 hours/week (part-time). 
_


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I appreciate you reaching out to help with queries raised but please validate them before you post something. I wrote to the Victoria Assessment Team and got the below reply. They do consider the overall experience.
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct. Victoria considers overall experience not which ACS considers as skilled. Even I posted them a query and got similar response.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Victoria considers your whole experience, dont be afraid just apply, you have nothing to loose. Worst case you will be rejected 

But keep in mind that they also state that ; not only satisfying the minimum requirements is enough for getting sponsored, you need to prepare your CV really good and have a good IELTS result (they require minimum 7 in each band but the more you have the better chance of getting sponsored). Try including all key factors in your CV. They can only evaluate you what is written there and thats it. So work on it hard!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

This contradicts with what is in their FAQ though:



> *What are the work requirements?*
> To be eligible for state nomination you must have a minimum of two years paid work experience in your nominated occupation, _after obtaining your qualifications_, unless otherwise stated.


----------

